# Broken BFD



## Blue Dude (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi guys.

Due mainly to the information on this forum, I bought a BFD 1124 on eBay. Unfortunately, it appears that only one channel works. Even with no input applied, the left channel is showing about half of the LED's lit and it outputs white noise. I have to assume that it's a defective unit so it's going back for exchange. Is that a good move, or did I uncover an "undocumented feature" of the unit? Factory reset had no effect.

Good news is that the right channel works fine and I was able to play with it some. I took my time making sure of good grounds on all my equipment and I experienced no hum at all using unbalanced connectors on the BFD. So when I get a replacement, I've got that going for me. I'm disappointed that I have to wait longer to set this unit up and run REW, but I'm looking forward to a different kind of "feedback" from this forum when the time comes.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

If all the connections at the back are OK and its not working take it back and get another one.


----------

